# Could not change service config?



## TheKaijuGojira (Aug 4, 2021)

After trying to launch Throttlestop recently, I got a message saying "Could not change service config: no such file or directory". This issue even persists when reinstalling the entire application. Is there any fix or has anyone else had this issue?

Specs:
-Intel i5-9300h
-GTX 1650
-16 GB Ram
-Using Nitrosense on Acer Nitro 5


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 4, 2021)

What version of ThrottleStop are you using? What directory is it in? Do you have full read and write access to the ThrottleStop folder? What version of Windows are you using? Are you in an account that has full Administrator privileges?

Tens or hundreds of thousands of people have downloaded ThrottleStop 9.3 and they are not having any problems starting it. I have ThrottleStop.exe located in this folder

*C:\Program Files (x86)\ThrottleStop*

What antivirus program are you using? Are you using Malwarebytes? ThrottleStop used to be on their bad list. Not sure why. I am using Windows Defender without any issues.

Does GPU-Z start OK on your computer?


----------



## TheKaijuGojira (Aug 5, 2021)

I was using the latest beta, and had it in the normal Program Files folder, not x86. I use Malwarebytes along with Windows Defender, but WD is my main antivirus. I do not even use GPU-Z.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 5, 2021)

It might be Malwarebytes that is blocking the driver from being installed.

Try using GPU-Z. Just curious if it has any driver issues.


----------



## TheKaijuGojira (Aug 5, 2021)

Just installed and used GPU-Z. No issues whatsoever. Will try to reinstall TS again now that I've disabled MB.

Edit: After restarting my laptop after disabling MB, TS works perfectly now. Will uninstall MB and try Avast like you use. TYSM for help!


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 5, 2021)

TheKaijuGojira said:


> and try Avast like you use.


I stopped using or recommending Avast quite a while ago. I only use Windows Defender now. 

Ever since I stopped hanging out in the seedy side of the internet, I do not have any virus or malware problems.

Thanks for testing Malwarebytes for me. I heard a while ago that it was blocking ThrottleStop but I thought they fixed that "false positive" problem. I guess not.


----------

